# wow auf 38"



## Tilaya (18. Januar 2010)

hi leute,
hab mal einen versuch mit meinem Lappi und meinen 38" Fernseher gemacht, rausgekommen ist wow in HD Quali mit 1080p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leider ist die aufnahme nur in Handy Qualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


angeschlossen hab ich das ganze über ein HDMI Kabel.
was mir allerdings auffiel ist, das ich zwar das Bild auf den Fernseher bekam, nicht aber den Ton. ich hatte zwar in der taskleiste den ton aktiviert, sogar die extra einstellung ton über HDMI Kabel hab ich aktiviert. nur irgendwie ist da nix angekommen. vieleicht hat einer von euch ja ne Idee was das sein könnte.


Hier mal der Link zu dem Bild:
http://img205.images...18012010253.jpg


Der Fernseher ist ein Philips TV 37-5603 D

der Laptop ist ein:
Asus PRO 79 IC-TY040V T6600 Prozessortyp: Intel Core 2 Duo T6600 mit 2,2 GHz 
 Prozessorgeschw.: 2,2 GHz
 Arbeitsspeicher: 4096 MB
 Netzw.karte: Wlan, LAN 
 Bildschirmgröße: 17,3 Zoll
 Bildschirmaufl.: 1600 x 900 Pixel
 HDD-Kapazität: 320 GB
 Grafikkarte: GF GT220M 
 optische Laufwerke: BD Rom 
 Grafikkartenspeicher: 1024MB 
 Steckplätze: HDMI,4xUSB,Kartenleser 
 Kartenleser: 4 in 1 
 DVD Geschwindigk. (R/RW/ROM): 8 / 8 / 16 -fach
 CD Geschwindigk. (R/RW/ROM): 16 / 8 / 32 -fach
 Eingänge: USB, Card-Reader 
 Betriebsdauer: 120 Min.
 Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 32bit 
Gewicht: 3,3 kg


----------



## Renox110 (18. Januar 2010)

Wer es mag...

Ich spiele WoW nicht gern auf einem großen Bildschirm...


----------



## xx-elf (18. Januar 2010)

großes Bild, aber schlechte Quali. Was hast du erwartet?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilaya (18. Januar 2010)

nene, da haste was falsch verstanden, die quali von WoW auf dem großen Fernseher ist sehr gut, nur die aufnahme die ich mit dem handy gemacht hab ist qualitativ schlecht


----------



## Ogil (18. Januar 2010)

Um auch Ton per HDMI zu uebertragen musst du wahrscheinlich erstmal den Ton zum HDMI-Anschluss Deines Rechners bringen. Normalerweise sollte bei der GraKa ein kleines Kabel dabei gewesen sein, mit dem Du denn Motherboard und GraKa verbindest.


----------



## Magexe (18. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Um auch Ton per HDMI zu uebertragen musst du wahrscheinlich erstmal den Ton zum HDMI-Anschluss Deines Rechners bringen. Normalerweise sollte bei der GraKa ein kleines Kabel dabei gewesen sein, mit dem Du denn Motherboard und GraKa verbindest.



Ist aber ein Schlepptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn es die Karte unterstütz sollte es gehen, wenn nicht = Langes Soundkabel kaufen ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (18. Januar 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Um auch Ton per HDMI zu uebertragen musst du wahrscheinlich erstmal den Ton zum HDMI-Anschluss Deines Rechners bringen. Normalerweise sollte bei der GraKa ein kleines Kabel dabei gewesen sein, mit dem Du denn Motherboard und GraKa verbindest.



Es istn Laptop. Da kann man schlecht Kabel umstecken *g*


----------



## muehe (18. Januar 2010)

guck mal in den Soundeinstellungen ob Digital Out aktiviert ist


----------



## Ogil (18. Januar 2010)

Wer spielt auch auf Laptops? Alles Verrueckte da draussen...


----------



## Ennia (18. Januar 2010)

dital out, so wie es mein vorposter geschrieben hat, muss du im Realtek HD Treiber aktivieren, und dann sollte es auch funktionieren. Der Windows Mediaplayer könnte dann noch als "einziger" Probleme machen.


----------



## Tilaya (18. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel auf dem Laptop, aber nur nebenher, mein Haupt Spiele PC ist ein "Normaler" PC
guggste hier:
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/3191/30122009244.jpg

Mit den Digitalen Soundausgängen werde ich mal nachschauen, hab da nix dran geändert, nur das kabel eingesteckt und da hatte ich in der Taskleiste im LS Symbol 2 verschiedene einstellungen um Lauter - Leiser zu machen, die eine hatte den Lappi gesteuert der andere hatte das Symbol von meinem Fernseher, da hab ich doppelklick drauf gemacht und da waren 3 oder 4 regler aufgegangen, alle waren aktiv. 

mfg
Tilaya


----------



## Tilaya (18. Januar 2010)

so hab nochmal alles nachkontrolliert, hab den lappi zwar gerade nicht an den HDMI angeschlossen aber das einzige das ich verändern mußte war der ton von 24bit 44100Hz auf 24 bit 96000 HZ hochgedreht, das stand jedenfalls mal in der anleitung des Fernsehers, aber das hatte ich auch schon getestet wärend ich hier auf antworten wartete und daran hatte es nicht gelegen, wenn da noch ne andere möglichkeit besteht was einzustellen weis ich immo nicht wo.


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Januar 2010)

Nun ja, um da mit besten Details spielen zu können brauchst du wohl eher nen desktop mit einer (oder 2) Geforce 295gtx. VOn Ati hab ich keine Ahnung, aber ne 5970 soltle reichen ;D


----------



## painschkes (18. Januar 2010)

_GTX295 vs 38XX..wuhu!_
_
_
_Und nein..man brauch keine 2 GTX295 geschweige  denn eine.._


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Januar 2010)

denkst echt? bei der größtmöglichen auflösung sollte die gtx295 der 220 doch weit überlegen sein, vorallem bei so einem hochleistungsspiel wie WoW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ja Daten editiert, ich sagte doch ich kenn mich net aus^^


----------



## Shefanix (18. Januar 2010)

Stimmt, den die Auflösung wird sehr warscheinlich nicht über die 1920x1080-Marke gehen. Und das entspricht der Full-HD Auflösung. Dafür sollte bei WoW auch eine HD4890, HD5770 etc. locker reichen :>


----------



## Resch (19. Januar 2010)

Kommt eben auf die Auflösung vom Fernseher an, z.b. gibt es 81cm Flats mit einer Auflösung von 1.366 x 768 Pixel, was ja selbst eine schlechte Grafikkarte noch relativ gut schafft. Wenns allerdings 1920x1080 ist , dann wird es für das Notebook schon ziemlich schwierig^^

Aber zu deiner Frage, ich hab das letztens auch gemacht (Film vom Laptop aufn Tv via HDMI) und kann dir sagen, dass du WoW neustarten musst nachdem du den HDMI Stecker reingesteckt hast bzw. vorher reinstecken dann starten, sonst merkt ers nicht, dass es auf einmal über HDMI geht. Saß bei mir bestimmt 20Mins bis ich mal auf die Idee kam den Player neu zustarten und siehe da er hat vom Laptopsound aufn Fernsehsound gewechselt.


----------



## Tilaya (23. Januar 2010)

die 220er graka vom lappi schafft locker die 1920x1080p soviel kann ich euch sagen.
dier sound hab ich nun geschafft so einzustellen das er (zumindest wenn ich der anzeige glauben kann) übers HDMI zum fernseher geleitet wird, doch entweder kommt er am fernseh nicht an oder die kiste nimmt den ton nicht. hab ein 2. kabel getestet und hab auch vom HDMI 1 auf HDMI Side gewechselst. hab sogar die anschluss einstellung am TV auf PC gestellt, aber ton hab ich immer noch keinen.


----------

